
C# 8.0 previewed - markdog12
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/08/CSharp-8
======
mgamache
As a .net developer these sound like sensible changes, but not profound like
async-await and Linq. What's the next big thing on deck for C#? Compiling to
Web Assembly?

~~~
drivebyops
Apparently this lays the ground work for the full proposal of Shapes

Aka typeclasses

~~~
mgamache
okay, that is a big deal.

[https://github.com/dotnet/csharplang/issues/164](https://github.com/dotnet/csharplang/issues/164)

